# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Do u believe in net love?

## rikpitti

Do u believe in net love??????????????

 I don't ..........when u saw someone u get infatuated.......when u come close n know abt eachother then u fall in love...........but these days ppl say they love someone marely through chat.......
hey guys do u?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmmmm.....

----------


## manni9

well pyar tou kabhi bhi kahin bhi bus hojaata hea,chahe net ho ya netcaffe'
can't ignore it yaar  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

Why not?

it's all abt trust..not give n take...how can u fall in love with a person by touchin ..kissing..hugging him..unless u don't trust him n he's not loyal with u.
It's all abt trust and loyality and LOVE he gives and u have.

I do believe on virtual love.

----------


## manni9

waoo well said nina jee  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

thx Senor  :Smile:

----------


## srk'z gal

no

----------


## Aleena

well...............

----------


## Roshni

hah, come on grow up people, life ain't no mythology or fantasy, falling in "love" ... O well watever but net love is even more illogical, wacky I believe. waise we already had a similar discussion on "virtual lover " or something, i don't really remember.

----------


## xeon

aray wah kitna achha topic hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> hah, come on grow up people, life ain't no mythology or fantasy, falling in "love" ... O well watever but net love is even more illogical, wacky I believe. waise we already had a similar discussion on "virtual lover " or something, i don't really remember.


HUH!!!
LOGIC KA LOVE SAY KYA TALUKH DIDI :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

> hah, come on grow up people, life ain't no mythology or fantasy, falling in "love" ... O well watever but net love is even more illogical, wacky I believe. waise we already had a similar discussion on "virtual lover " or something, i don't really remember.


I Guess, here u need to get a LIFE! more than 90% of marriges NET LOVE hoteen hain in Pakistan and most of them turn out successful. It's all abt trust and how loyal u actually are!

case closed!

----------


## xeon

90% marriages in pakistan net love per base kertee hain  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NInA

> 90% marriages in pakistan net love per base kertee hain


aik research say pata chala...kay 90 or at least 80% of marraiges....NET LOVERS kee hoteen haiN!

----------


## xeon

waisai aisee research per mairee kiyun nazar nahi paree  :Big Grin:  mai nai tu aik hee shadi daikhee hai abhi is saal  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

well zaroori nahin k her kissi ki familes issi scheme per amal karing? eh?...

anywayz....yeh kafi arsay hi baat hai..it was just an example!

----------


## xeon

I think research nai net love ke baare main kaha hoga ke 90% lerkai involve ho jaate hain  :Big Grin:  but shadi 1% bhi nahi

----------


## NInA

well, iss ka kuch pata nahin. I've seen lots of couples and still there are few who are commited. I guess, it doest exist to some extent!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I believe in net love...........

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Fri Nov 04, 2005 4:44 pm
> 
> 90% marriages in pakistan net love per base kertee hain  
> 
> 
> aik research say pata chala...kay 90 or at least 80% of marraiges....NET LOVERS kee hoteen haiN!


would you mind telling me your "resource", please recite the source cuz i might need to report that, or It will astray many. or hosakta hai I might find some fantastical, and live successfully ever after. :ye;
again, "net" and "love" , c'mon. 
do come up with more, thanks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

> Why not?
> 
> it's all abt trust..not give n take...how can u fall in love with a person by touchin ..kissing..hugging him..unless u don't trust him n he's not loyal with u.
> It's all abt trust and loyality and LOVE he gives and u have.
> 
> I do believe on virtual love.


I agree ma-dame, I do :ang9: though i'd prefer salsa before any a confession.  :Big Grin:  

jaan-e-jaan, eik baar mere bahon mein a, tujhko sikha doon, hai pyar kia, mein dewana mein dewana :dj; aisay janey na doon ga jana, yun na humse nazrien churana, hoga humse hi dil lagana :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

> hah, come on grow up people, life ain't no mythology or fantasy


pardon me as I opt to skip from the originators message, but I'd actually stand opulent at mother earth if by any chance my obduracy meets your philosophy or definition (for that matter) of life.

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Fri Nov 04, 2005 7:51 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xeon @ Fri Nov 04, 2005 4:44 pm
> 
> ...


oh ma'am i dont wanna argue with u on this...when u are not even acceptin the reality....anywayz...as far as ...resourses are concern...then u are pretty good to search it on GOOGLE. it will giev ya more comprehensive result than mine.
peace out!

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Nov 04, 2005 2:55 pm
> 
> hah, come on grow up people, life ain't no mythology or fantasy
> 
> 
> pardon me as I opt to skip from the originators message, but I'd actually stand opulent at mother earth if by any chance my obduracy meets your philosophy or definition (for that matter) of life.


ah well Partner, first of all I am not pointing my finger at anyone and secondly I am not compelling you or anyone watsoever to be affirmative with my philosophy or definition of life, so be cool and relax buddy, but you don't have to be flexible about it either,I don't mind :ye; just like everyone else i m stating what i feel as well. yeah?

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Fri Nov 04, 2005 4:10 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Nov 04, 2005 2:55 pm
> 
> ...


I didnt even mention that you were. Anywayz, u have u'r point of views and we have mine. So chill-x!

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Nov 04, 2005 10:02 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Fri Nov 04, 2005 7:51 am
> 
> ...


Babes, since I am not forcing anyone to be agreeable with watever I have to say, so don't have worry I am not aiming for a nice ceaseless argument as well, 
and ah well about not "accepting the reality", I think you should elaborate this sentence, it lacks some enlightenment. 
and about the googling thingy, That, i will do for sure. by the way, i am not concerned about the information, i am concerned about "the resource" you used to make that statement about the percentage stuff , because you know whenever you make this kind of statement, you always recite the source to prove the authenticity, atleast, thats what i was taught all my school life, is main itna pareshan o hairaan honay ki kya baat hai, just relax yaar.

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Sat Nov 05, 2005 10:19 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Fri Nov 04, 2005 4:10 pm
> 
> ...


I am sure you didn't, i was making my self clear, before anyone take it personal. nothing more than that beta :ye;

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Sat Nov 05, 2005 1:36 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Roshni @ Sat Nov 05, 2005 10:19 am
> 
> ...




Hyeee..ok  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

hmm, lets c what others has to say about it. 
this topic is getting hottttt, what say you? having fun?

----------


## NInA

hmm..ahaan....yeah quite a lot...just like a cold war :S

----------


## Aleena

woah.. chill guys...!! ab aur agar koi apna point of view de ga tu kia aisay hi sab shuru ho jaien gey ? sab ka apna apna point of view hota hai, zaroori nahi ke app sab ke saath agree karoo.

and btw nina 90% net love marriges woh bhi pak main ?  :Embarrassment:  ab is per main kia kahoon  :Big Grin: 

jahan app ne nina yeh article parha hai tu app sources de sakti ho kia ?  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Allah, well all need some nostrum, now don't we? :x

dropping myself at nina's naive statistical post takes me nowhere but the good `ol oprah winfrey's. girl where on earth have you been living lately? 90% marriages based on pre-web relations? in a country where one barely gets to connect via dialup? a country whose nationals are as chivalrous and as extrinsic as a mule from mars. how come 90% marriages at pakistan are based on internet relationships when the percentile of netzians is 0.5 million only? [ source: PTCL ] come on now, you dont get peaches from a water melon.




> ah well Partner, first of all I am not pointing my finger at anyone and secondly I am not compelling you or anyone watsoever to be affirmative with my philosophy or definition of life, so be cool and relax buddy, but you don't have to be flexible about it either,I don't mind just like everyone else i m stating what i feel as well. yeah?


that doesn't answer my question, neither I wanted you to preconceive my opinoin nor does that help fusillade. Its just that, I for a second though that I'd get some help from yourself for that subject. But wait, I got nothing better than a palaeolithic review so far. 

bottom line: this is no reprisal nor are we here to drag the reprehensible one from the nutshell.

----------


## NInA

Gosh u guys, it could be ..about whole Asia..im not sure....but i did read it and heard it somewhere...however, first i didn't believe it...but when i saw the newspaper ...it was like...

Need a rishta....umer 30 sal...lagta hoon 25 sal ka....contact me falana falana e-mail add or fone...mannnn... :x :duno;

----------


## Endurer

sunday magazine mein bachon wala section perha hoga, jahan jokes aate hien.  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

haha! funny!

----------


## xeon

> sunday magazine mein bachon wala section perha hoga, jahan jokes aate hien.


hehehe ya evening special koi  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:Wink:

----------


## Roshni

> Allah, well all need some nostrum, now don't we? :x
> 
> dropping myself at nina's naive statistical post takes me nowhere but the good `ol oprah winfrey's. girl where on earth have you been living lately? 90% marriages based on pre-web relations? in a country where one barely gets to connect via dialup? a country whose nationals are as chivalrous and as extrinsic as a mule from mars. how come 90% marriages at pakistan are based on internet relationships when the percentile of netzians is 0.5 million only? [ source: PTCL ] come on now, you dont get peaches from a water melon.


no doubt, we all do. 
and seeeeee there you go, this is what i was asking from mohterma Perfectionist, itti si baat per itta wadda siyaapa, kamal hai bhaee hadh hogai. 





> ah well Partner, first of all I am not pointing my finger at anyone and secondly I am not compelling you or anyone watsoever to be affirmative with my philosophy or definition of life, so be cool and relax buddy, but you don't have to be flexible about it either,I don't mind  just like everyone else i m stating what i feel as well. yeah?





> that doesn't answer my question, neither I wanted you to preconceive my opinoin nor does that help fusillade. Its just that, I for a second though that I'd get some help from yourself for that subject. But wait, I got nothing better than a palaeolithic review so far. 
> 
> bottom line: this is no reprisal nor are we here to drag the reprehensible one from the nutshell.


Partner, neither did I contemplated any reprisal as such, nor do I pursue for any, I thought what you intended was a wry depiction, so i thought it would be benevolent of me to vindicate my berth before any further convo with you or any other for that matter. and but hmm you sought for help ? now I am in awe, chalo khair, lets start from scratch, and now i promise my reply wouldn't be stone-aged standard. try, you might not confront any bringdowns somewhat for that matter. thanks :ye;

----------


## Roshni

> Gosh u guys, it could be ..about whole Asia..im not sure....but i did read it and heard it somewhere...however, first i didn't believe it...but when i saw the newspaper ...it was like...
> 
> Need a rishta....umer 30 sal...lagta hoon 25 sal ka....contact me falana falana e-mail add or fone...mannnn... :x  :duno;


aray Khuda ki masoom bandi, advertisment main to janay kya kya likha hota hai, you don't go spreading out that irrelevant info, you are THE NAIVEST kuri ever, itta wadda siyaapa khara kardiya si, imaan se hadh karti ho :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:x

----------


## DonWit

OK yahaan already kaafi jhagda ho chuka hai so....

mein apna opinion deke aur jhagda nahi paida karna chahta......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hm...wat a conservation  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Sat Nov 05, 2005 12:46 pm
> 
> Gosh u guys, it could be ..about whole Asia..im not sure....but i did read it and heard it somewhere...however, first i didn't believe it...but when i saw the newspaper ...it was like...
> 
> Need a rishta....umer 30 sal...lagta hoon 25 sal ka....contact me falana falana e-mail add or fone...mannnn... :x  :duno;
> 
> 
> aray Khuda ki masoom bandi, advertisment main to janay kya kya likha hota hai, you don't go spreading out that irrelevant info, you are THE NAIVEST kuri ever, itta wadda siyaapa khara kardiya si, imaan se hadh karti ho  :duno;


O common man, tht was just a spicy info i read. i read it everyday huh! and i don't say anything be4 i confirm it, however, one of my friends u've dine his MBA, was tellin me that!

anywayz....sanu kee :whistle;

----------


## Desi-Kurri

i Do Belive in net Love.....Jab taK eik doosre per Bharosa hai PyaaR hai,,auR pyaaR Tou kahee Bhi KisSi waQt Mil saKta Hai...ChaHe woH net peR hi Kyu Na Ho..BaShaRte K woH Real Love Ho  :Wink: ...

----------


## Roshni

one more


....aye Khuda (:duno :Wink:  i guess :up; 
what can i say 8-)

----------


## NInA

LoL, Roshni, why are you so agaisnt NET LOVE?

I know it sounds werid. but i at least don't have something agaisnt it.

I also can't imagine, if i fall in love on "NET". But when it happens, one just couldn't resist. Only IF, you know, that it's a pure "LOVE" Not a player game!

 :Smile:

----------


## xeon

> i Do Belive in net Love.....Jab taK eik doosre per Bharosa hai PyaaR hai,,auR pyaaR Tou kahee Bhi KisSi waQt Mil saKta Hai...ChaHe woH net peR hi Kyu Na Ho..BaShaRte K woH Real Love Ho ...



true :up;

----------


## NInA

Oye Nisha...u said it rite first time!  :Big Grin: 

Hvor er du til bro byggning? :S...jeg glemt.

----------


## zeeast

:duno; wat is love.....

----------


## manni9

hmmm love 1 churiya (bird) ka naam hea,jo Dunya ke Iss Barde Jungle main jub Cheh chaha ti hea tou hum muskara dette hain.
 :Smile:

----------


## salutations84

i do believe in net love but it's not for me. (speaking from experience)

----------


## mohsinkhan35

i don't,, its just not right. u can't get to know other people until u've never met them face by face. I sometimes think i read faces of other people

----------


## syed_shahram

[highlight=red:c13794d8d2]*MAKE SURE YOU TAKE OUT SOME TIME AND READ THE FOLLOWING... THOUGH ITS A BIT LONG BUT REALLY USEFULL*[/highlight:c13794d8d2]


Names/Nicks, Venues and IP addresses not included on Purpose.
The contents have been edited and translated for research and study purposes.

The following session took place in the month of April 2003. 

Guide 		: #### represents Male intruder
		: **** represents Female victim	

Date 		: 22/04/03
Time 		: 23:30 pst

Servers 	: MSN @ CZ.iR105R
		: @@@@@.@@@@
		: @@.@@@.@@.@@ 
		: @@@.@@@.@@@.@@@
		: @@.@@@.@@.@

Location A	: #####
Location B	: *****



****	: Hi
****	: Who r u?
####	: u must be jokin, dont u know me?
****	: me, no and how am i suppose to know u, u just added me
####	: hey cum on *******, stop kiddin me
****	: hey...!!! iam not *******
####	: u're doin it again, cum'on stop it now, i know its you the pretty, gorgeous *******
****	: stop it OK! 'already told you i'm not *******, there must be some kind of mistake
****	: where did u get my id?
####	: hey relax, i'm not here to fight, for sure there must've been a mistake, but are u sure you r not *******
****	: how many times I have to repeat? one more time and i'll block/delete you




> Probably only a minute the chat started and the male intruder is confident that the user is female as she is only 
> 
> arguing and fighting on her name, not on gender details and yes the victim is interested in talking as she is just warning 
> 
> off blocking and deleting not actually doing it...
> 
> Next Gain her trust...


####	: Ok ok, my mistake, i opologize, i shouldn't have repeated it, sorry to make u angry
####	: hope i wasn't that much of pain and if I was you can just block/delete me, I'm sorry
****	: it's alright, it was just so irritating...
####	: thnkx 4 being so nice and considerate
****	: [smile]




> well nice, she is responding and interested in talking and not anymore bothered where I got her id, before she starts 
> 
> asking again, why not divert her attention to something else, something she likes


####	: not so many girls these days are that nice... most of them are just so rude, happy that u not one of them
****	: even not so many guys are nice these days, u seem to be a nice guy.




> thats great, it already started { note down a fact, the total duration of this session uptill this point is just 4 
> 
> mins and 34 secs }


####	: lets forget wat happened and introduce ourselves and have a new start. 
####	: and just to make up for what I did, i will introduce myself first.
****	: so sweet [smile]
####	: I am ######, male 23 from ######### and work for an advertising agency. currenly working on a new advertisment 

compaign for @@@@@@@ @@@@@ and looking for new upcoming models.
****	: really?, thats nice
####	: thanks, looks like you interested in showbiz?
****	: who is not? everyone likes it
####	: true, by the way you didnt introduce yourself
****	: oh sorry, Iam ****** 18 from ******* and studying science
####	: nice, but if u are so interested in showbiz, why you chose to study science?
****	: i know, you are right science is not something I should be doing.
####	: why dont you give it a try?
****	: i dont know
###	: well maybe this chat started on a purpose, dont you think so? because im looking for new comers and you are 

interested as well, it might work. what do you say?
****	: i dont know, never did it before, dont know what to say. I am just confused.
####	: just give it a try, we can meet up and sort out the things and if all goes well then we you can signup a contract 

with our agency and here you go, all famous and a big model, just imagine how much fame
****	:[smile]
####	: but there is a problem, you live in ******* and I in #########
****	: then? [not happy]
####	: i got a solution, if you got a cam, why not turn it on and I will let you know r u deserving or not, and then I 

will forward your pictures to our agency..
****	: i dont have a cam
####	: any picture, so can I see you?
****	: I have but i dont give it to strangers, I even dont talk to strangers, this is the first time I am talking to a 

stranger and dont know how.
####	: thats destiny and destiny want you to be a model thats what, you ended up meeting me today from no where.
####	: okay fine you dont believe me, but you do believe in destiny, its knocking at your door, thats a chance you have to 

take else you will regret it later on, what do you say? believe me or curse it on later stage.
####	: come on, dont think that much, by the end of the next day, you might be a rising model
****	: ok, but promise me you wont give it to anyone else.
####	: I dont believe in promises but just for you, ok i promise. i will only forward to my agency and just for you, if it 

doesnt work out then I will even took it from our company file and trash it. Now Happy?
****	: thanks you are really nice [smile]




> Total duration uptill now : 15 mins 10 secs. The intruder manages to get victims picture


####	: [smile] 
****	: what?
####	: well ****** a bad news, you have to say goodbye to science.
****	: [smile] , do you like it
####	: hey you are really pretty and sexy
####	: one thing, dont get offended by 'Sexy' this is the word often used when refering to a pretty girl and you will hear 

it a lot once you in showbiz, its part of the business, " you look sexy", "nice figure", "nice shape", "nice curves"
####	: ok?
****	: ok, so do you think i can make it to that level?
####	: ofcourse you can, but there is a problem, this picture is not that clear, can you send some more, so can I have 

more pictures to show my boss.
****	: ok
####	: send some sexy ones, remember sexy is not a bad word its just a term used for awsome and pretty.
****	: ok [smile]




> Total Duration : 18 mins. Victims sends some more pictures


####	: nice, you will be really famous once into showbiz, you got really nice curves
####	: hey by the way, you got a nice digital camera aswell, which one is it and how many mega pixels?
**** 	: I dont know, I just use it, dont know the technical details.




> Total Duration : 30 mins. The intruder now knows the victim got a digital camera, which can be used to fulfill his purpose.


####	: These pictures look a bit old, would have been great If you could provide with some recent pictures of yours, so 

can i get them to my boss by morning and who knows by afternoon u wont even talk to me, as you will be a rising start [smile]

****	: thats all I have, dont have any new pictures.
####	: thats really bad [not happy]
****	: hey you got a digital camera, then use it take some nice pictures and send them to me now
####	: now at this time, no no, I cant, not at this time.
****	: well its upto you, but I want this face to be in my next advertisment and come on you can, if you try now u will be 

a star by morning, just think of it, a little hardwork at this time of night and a star by morning.
####	: you can do it ******, come on, just imagine how proud u will make ur family. 
****	: ok! but you remember your promise, if nothing happens you trash all the pictures
####	: ofcourse I remember, promise
****	: ok, let me change and wear something nice
####	: okay make sure you wear something nice and sexy and if possible some body fitted attire, as you know thats what in 

these days 
****	: I will see

¬
¬
¬
¬
¬
¬




> - Total Duration 1hr 15min 35secs : The intruder manages to get her recent pictures
>  				  : Victim starts sending him more pictures
> 				  : Victim starts sending him some closeups
> 
>  - Total Duration 1hr 45min 	  : The intruder manages to get some exposed pictures
> 				  : The intruder starts talking about Family and Friends
> 				  : The intruder then starts talking about Boyfriends and Relations
> 				  : The victim sends some more pictures
> 
> ...


~ its a never ending list..of how one can gain trust on internet and use someone for his own lust ~ 

Now if all you ppl there who believe in net love you better grow up or rephrase it to net lust and as i said earlier...trust is wat lacks in this digital world.. yes e-trust..!!! where we start trusting efriends more then our real friends.... thinking yeah.. we developing a relation, because we trust each other.. forgetin the element 'e'.... but again for some ppl it always work.. and this digital world is the only world they know .. try not to get involved.. after all this is a self made word.. u shape up the characters... 

and just to finish ur curousity, the chat session that u read in the begining... both the users were in pakistan but in different Cities... later on the case was filed and investigated. But unfortunately the girl commited suicide, as her pictures were being rotated all across this digital world.

Let me expect from everybody particularly from my teen fellows that we all must remember, Cyberspace is a common heritage of ours which we have inherited in our life times from the benefits of ever growing technologies. This Cyberspace is the lifeline of the entire universe and given its irreversible position today, it is the duty of every citizen to contribute toward making the said cyberspace free of any trouble or internet crime. 

And at the end to rephrase the famous words of Rabindra Natty Tagore( Cyberlaw Consultant and Founder President of Cyberlaw India and Cyberlaw Asia )


"Where the Cyberspace is without fear or crime and the head is held high, where knowledge is free, where tireless striving stretches its arms towards perfection, .. into that cyber heaven of freedom, O my father, let our humanity awake."

----------


## NInA

> hmmm love 1 churiya (bird) ka naam hea,jo Dunya ke Iss Barde Jungle main jub Cheh chaha ti hea tou hum muskara dette hain.


appko kissi bird say love hai? :wink:

----------


## Endurer

The comparative data of rape cases explains that 71 women were raped in the year 2004, *78 in 2003* and 61 in 2002.

source: http://www.dawn.com/2005/10/17/local7.htm

need i say more? :whistle;

----------


## syed_shahram

well u can trust dawn as well if u want..but ask them are they internet related sexual assualts or rape cases which are reported on periodic basis

----------


## Endurer

syed rape aint some cyber invention, what about those women raped in the rural areas? are they conncected with at&t wireless or what? yes there are advantages and there are disadvantages. as pro tempore i'd say internet alone isn't responsible for either the marriages or the rapes. 

I've further cases of marriages based on pre-internet relationships in my own family / friends. They all are living happily (to say the least).

as per the sexual assaults, even the most sacred madrissah's carry child pornography and sexual assaults on men / women. shall we stop trusting/visiting the place where Islamic principles are being taught?

----------


## syed_shahram

well the statics i gave her was only based on internet related relations which were then build upon leading in personal meetins and then all those cases... 

and i never said internet alone is responsible for all this. the only reason i brought up this was to show the exact statics.... which is not even a fraction of wats happening there in Pakistan... I am an active member of a research carried out by ECPA, and currently working and researching on Pakistan, Iran and Nigeria... so there is lot more going on which u cant even imagine.. there is no enforcement as such in Pakistan everything is being recorded and reported by pvt companies who are struggling hard to get this official, but you know our politics.

I respect your point of view as wel but you have to look into a variety of things before going and claiming that okay..this is internet and we believe wat happens here.. so called trust or luv, my own cousin was married to a muslim girl living in India, all through internet.. live and kicking.. but again u have to face the reality

----------


## Endurer

I respect your point of view. I'm not negating the whole thing happening in conservative Pakistan; neither am i here to advocate it. speaking through personal experience(s) and speaking for myself, the advantages are far more happening inter alia, el at.

----------


## Ghazel

what a juicy topic. :whistle; 
going good guys.keep up..meri to 90% net love nakam he rahee  :Frown:  

good points by Roshni.syed.
Endurer u r also right.Rape is not based only on internet,its everywhere.But its easy target to collect pics and chats and emails and then blackmailing the person. people change themselves easily on net.So I will not argue with anyone,but all chotee chotee girls just my advise"BE CAREFUL"this is very vulnerable age 15 through 20,even afterward too.So larki ki izzat uss ka sub seh bara asset hai,donot loose in the hands of intruders.Once its gone never come back.larko ko koi faraq nai perta.And there are soooooooooooo many stories out there now a days.So donot trust blindly on net.

 :up;

----------


## Endurer

> But its easy target to collect pics and chats and emails and then blackmailing the person. people change themselves easily on net.So I will not argue with anyone,but all chotee chotee girls just my advise"BE CAREFUL"this is very vulnerable age 15 through 20,even afterward too.So larki ki izzat uss ka sub seh bara asset hai,donot loose in the hands of intruders.Once its gone never come back.larko ko koi faraq nai perta.And there are soooooooooooo many stories out there now a days.So donot trust blindly on net.


I very much agree with you.  :Smile:  internet is not all about Instant Messaging.

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sun Nov 06, 2005 7:27 pm
> 
> hmmm love 1 churiya (bird) ka naam hea,jo Dunya ke Iss Barde Jungle main jub Cheh chaha ti hea tou hum muskara dette hain.
> 
> 
> 
> appko kissi bird say love hai? :wink:


 :Wink: 
well hea 1 but she is kissi aur ki.  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Sun Nov 06, 2005 11:45 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sun Nov 06, 2005 7:27 pm
> 
> ...


O suchi :O...lol....yara woh kahin bf wali tau nahin...jo party mein aie thi? :wink: 

muhaha (nina tum nahin samjho gi?) :rnop:

----------


## manni9

hehehe,
nahi woh koi aur hea  :Stick Out Tongue: 
u re right,Nina tum nahi samjho gi :P :P

----------


## NInA

lolz...acha...hummm 2 in one tau nahin hai kya?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Nina..kab samjhti hai  :Wink: ....samjhne wale jo nahin  :Frown: 

(kafi emotional ho gaye, where is ma tinchuuu)

----------


## starryqt2

i don't believe in it because if you have never met the person face to face and been around the person, you cannot possibly KNOW them, no matter how much you think you might.

----------


## NInA

well, what do u get to know by face to face meeting....comparing to full detailed chat u have?

full virtual chat cud lead u to hell of lies. But who is that free and dumb that u can't happen to find out who is lyin n who's sincere

Anywayz....hummmm...do explain dear!  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

> what a juicy topic. :whistle; 
> going good guys.keep up..meri to 90% net love nakam he rahee  
> 
> good points by Roshni.syed.
> Endurer u r also right.Rape is not based only on internet,its everywhere.But its easy target to collect pics and chats and emails and then blackmailing the person. people change themselves easily on net.So I will not argue with anyone,but all chotee chotee girls just my advise"BE CAREFUL"this is very vulnerable age 15 through 20,even afterward too.So larki ki izzat uss ka sub seh bara asset hai,donot loose in the hands of intruders.Once its gone never come back.larko ko koi faraq nai perta.And there are soooooooooooo many stories out there now a days.So donot trust blindly on net.
> 
>  :up;


 :applaud; :applaud; :applaud;

----------


## kelupat

At best it'll be artificial. You have to meet the person and build a relationship personally. Only this can ensure a firm foundation of love and mutual respect for the relationship. 

Having said that, internet can assist as an excellent way of screening away those who don't vibe with us.

----------


## sharadsethi

Net love seems to be interesting topic. My view is that it is not for people in normal situations but one who is heart-broken, doesn't want to get into relationship, its good for him/her. Its kinda virtual love  :Smile:  you dont need to be there for the person.

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Sun Nov 06, 2005 5:11 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Sat Nov 05, 2005 12:46 pm
> 
> ...


so your friend "who have done his MBA" confirmed it for you? kafi "reasonably" explainable.

anyways, tell me one solid reason mujhe Q nahi against hona chahiye? waise khair choro u don't have to thanks. it would only elongate the convo rather than solving it.

----------


## Sporadic

I am engaged to a person i have never met, my parents decided this for me. And now we are getting to know each other through internet. therefore I must say that I have a firm belief in relationships on both sides of the world.

----------


## Roshni

> syed rape aint some cyber invention, what about those women raped in the rural areas? are they conncected with at&t wireless or what? yes there are advantages and there are disadvantages. as pro tempore i'd say internet alone isn't responsible for either the marriages or the rapes. 
> 
> I've further cases of marriages based on pre-internet relationships in my own family / friends. They all are living happily (to say the least).
> 
> as per the sexual assaults, even the most sacred madrissah's carry child pornography and sexual assaults on men / women. shall we stop trusting/visiting the place where Islamic principles are being taught?





> well the statics i gave her was only based on internet related relations which were then build upon leading in personal meetins and then all those cases... 
> 
> and i never said internet alone is responsible for all this. the only reason i brought up this was to show the exact statics.... which is not even a fraction of wats happening there in Pakistan... I am an active member of a research carried out by ECPA, and currently working and researching on Pakistan, Iran and Nigeria... so there is lot more going on which u cant even imagine.. there is no enforcement as such in Pakistan everything is being recorded and reported by pvt companies who are struggling hard to get this official, but you know our politics. 
> 
> I respect your point of view as wel but you have to look into a variety of things before going and claiming that okay..this is internet and we believe wat happens here.. so called trust or luv,  my own cousin was married to a muslim girl living in India, all through internet.. live and kicking.. but again u have to face the reality



first of all, quite fable info Shahram, thanks for sharing.
I don't think I don't need to say anything more, Shahram said it all, anything else would only bring up inconsequential repartee, nothing more than that.  waise my own mamoo ki beti was married to a guy from bangladesh through internet, now living happlily MashAllah. Two of my close friends found their life partners through internet, so the bottom line is how one can fall in love on net since love is all about trusting each other and on net we cannot find a single way for building that, just like Shahram stated "you have to look into a variety of things before going and claiming that okay", it explains everything, there is always pros and cons for everything. black and white are two opposites but always intact. 
khair, we cannot even imagine, sexually based crimes are everywhere sometimes not even our home is the safest place. I just read last week in Contra Costa Times, that a father (Denver, CA) used to molest his own children, he started molesting his daughter when she was 5, and son when he was just 7, now his son is 18 and daughter is 11 or so, and the thing that left me flabbergasted was k their own mother used to take them blindfolded to their father's room one by one every other night. 
Well, father is sentenced to jail for more than 200 yrs and mother for more than 100 yrs. 
khair, there is so many horrible cases intrinsically, our imaginations cannot easily go that further.

----------


## Roshni

> I am engaged to a person i have never met, my parents decided this for me. And now we are getting to know each other through internet. therefore I must say that I have a firm belief in relationships on both sides of the world.


of course, we all do too Sporadic :ye;

----------


## Roshni

> well, what do u get to know by face to face meeting....comparing to full detailed chat u have?
> 
> full virtual chat cud lead u to hell of lies. But who is that free and dumb that u can't happen to find out who is lyin n who's sincere
> 
> Anywayz....hummmm...do explain dear!


full detail from the one you are chatting to? 
here you go dear one, you got your answer, thanks. :ye;

----------


## kus234

No..never

----------


## Stinger

thts a nice topic... i hve seen few successful net lov stories but over all its a flop kahani  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Sun Nov 06, 2005 4:39 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Roshni @ Sun Nov 06, 2005 5:11 am
> 
> ...


DEAREST, USE SOME GOOD PRECISE WORDS HERE! DID I ANYWHERE MENTIONED THE WORD "confirmed" ?!?!?!?!?!

HOWEVER, U'LL GET THE STORY(RESEARCH, SO CALLED) SOON!

IF THAT IS WHAT U ARE LOOKING FOR!

PEACE OUT! OVER N OUT! BE4 I GET THAT SO CALLED RESERACH TYPO!

----------


## xeon

ok no more arguments, sab kee apni apni soch hai is main serious honai kee kisi ko zaroorat nahi

----------


## NInA

ME NOT SERIOUS JANAB! JUST GAVE MA OPINION!

HOPE, NO OFFENSE NEITHER HEART FEELINGS!

 :Smile:

----------


## xeon

your caps lock still on plz next time off ker ke post ke jeye ga

----------


## Endurer

oh yeah, kiss me baby, kiss me baby :dj; kiss me baby, kiss me baby muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :dj;

yahan kia ho raha hai :s

nina ^o) sweetheart grafixs ka kaam kar rahi thi kia ^o) caps on is considered as shouting.. i'm sure ghalti se howa hoga  :Smile: 

app sab debate kero, per debate ki bhi koi moral philosophy hoti hai, zumadari se kerna chahiye bacho  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

lol, nahin uncle...i just love to write messages with caps on..SOMETIMES (AT TIMES) that's why!

however, i really FORGET that....it consider rude or something..

cuz...in ma dictionary...when i use cap locks..it meant to be..."pay attention to those words"  :Smile: 

thx for re-minding!

Peace

----------


## Stinger

lolzzz.. yahan per tu koi lift hee nai mili  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

awwww..no cries buddy!......no lift...try another car... :Wink: ...ull get one n can show attitude to the other previous one  :Big Grin:  muhaha!

it always works!  :Wink:

----------


## Stinger

lolzzzz i hve changed so many cars.. i guess this time i shud walk on feet :P

----------


## Stinger

aisi 1000000000000000000 researches hoongi abt flop net lov stories  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

hehee! well, who read researches on NET LOVE yara...

it was just a stipud research i once went thought..while NET LOVE was on air in pakistan!  :Big Grin: 

ehehe..im sure abt what u said  :Wink:

----------


## xeon

yeh lo main nai bhi aik research kee hai net love per  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

net love is just a fool and unbelievable. :s

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Mon Nov 07, 2005 7:52 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Sun Nov 06, 2005 4:39 am
> 
> ...


first of all, sit back, calm down and relax! and the second thing is don't use capslock the next time you reply to me hmm, it is kinda freaking me out, but i m alright. :ye;
With all due respect,as I said earlier don't wana elongate any further but since you said something about me using precise words? you are the one who said "you don't say anything before confirming it 


> and i don't say anything be4 i confirm it, however, one of my friends u've dine his MBA, was tellin me that!


so i was just pointing out some obvious, nothing more than that, is main itta pareshani wali ki gal hai, ah and nah i don't need the story or research etc from you thanks. 
and yes PEACE :ye;
P.S: Yes Partner bachay, donot intend to debate anything that lacks morality but see i hate these misunderstandings and stuff, thanks for your patience.

----------


## Roshni

> yeh lo main nai bhi aik research kee hai net love per



:lol;

----------


## Endurer

hai ajab se leher ki chalan bach k rehna zara jane mann, ishq ka ye safar hai bara bekhabar :dj;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok thnx 4 the info :P

----------


## Endurer

info? ^o) menen koi di kiya? ^o)

----------


## Stinger

net lov is kind of infatuation for sum 1 u chat? by the way wat is lov? :P

----------


## Aleena

:Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

PEACE OUT FROM MA SIDE ROSHNI MADAM.

I DON'T WANNA BREAK OUT A COLD YET CIVIL WAR OVER HERE, GOT THAT?

CAP LOCKS = TO HELL WITH THE MEANING!

----------


## Desi-Kurri

Love KaBhi bhi Ho saKta..zeH zarooRi nei hota keh humne person ko face to face hi dekha ho tou hum kissi ko pasand kar saktey hain...humain jab kissi ki baatein achi lagne lag parhti hain humara dil chahta hai k hum person se roz baatein karein.phir ahista ahista hum person ka online hone ka intezaar karne lag parh jatey hain.aur un se secrets waghera share kartey hain..aur eik din humain yu lagta hai k humain pyaar ho geya hai ..kya yeh ghlata hai?..aur agar woh humain pyaar hone k baad apni tasweer dikhata hai tou kya hum us se baat karna chod deinge?...agar woh true love hai tou i dont think k apki shakal koi mahine rakhti hai!!  :Smile: .....humain androoni khoobsoorti ko dekhna chahiye..bahir wali khoobsoorti mere kheyaal main koi mahine nei rakhti...aj hai aur kal nei..shayad aj woh larki/larka apko sab se khhobsoorat lagta hai aur ap usse pyaar kartey ho ..aur kal agar us k mu per taizab(chemicals) gir jaye tou us k badsoorat hone ki wajjah se ap usse chod do ge?..

----------


## Desi-Kurri

*** Leave*

----------


## Aleena

> PEACE OUT FROM MA SIDE ROSHNI MADAM.
> 
> I DON'T WANNA BREAK OUT A COLD YET CIVIL WAR OVER HERE, GOT THAT?
> 
> CAP LOCKS = TO HELL WITH THE MEANING!


nina, look yaar sab ko apna point of view kehnay ka haq hai. tu agar app nahi cahti ke app ko agay se koi kuch kahay tu apna point of view share nahi karoo, ya agar kar rahi ho tu dosrooo ki baat sunnnay ka bhi hosla rakhoo. main roz yahan yeh thread deekh rahi hoon. aur ab yeh topic is makin no sense at all. aur caps lock on kar ke just app yeh dikha rahi ho ke how frusrated you are. 

ab i think is topic ko yahi khtam kar dena chaye. no more arguements. please  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

adeel, need u'r concern here!

Aleena - thx hunni! i do have patience to LISTEN RITE BACK ATCH ME, however, just not in a mood to argue with that girl, up there!

leave it n her alone with her speculations/prejudice!

this thread is now being USELESS TRASH!

----------

